# lye supplier suggestions



## Ann Marie (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi!

I can no longer buy lye where I regularly do (hardware store). Just wondering where a good online deal may be. I am on the west coast if that makes a difference (and WSP doesn't sell it anymore). 

thanks for the help!


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 27, 2014)

The best I found was at EssentialDepot.  I got free shipping with 10 lbs. I do not like to shop so I may have grabbed the first deal that looked good.  Delivery was pretty quick and I like that.


----------



## osso (Feb 27, 2014)

Ditto on Essential Depot. Look at all the different sizes / deals to see what will be the most cost effective. The lye is good quality, pretty quick shipping.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 27, 2014)

Essentials Depot is pretty competitive in pricing and good quality lye.  I've used theirs since beginning to make soap.  Their shipping to me is usually two days at most but I live in far far western Florida. Since it is ground shipping, probably about 5-7 days depending on where in Cali.  If you can work with the time factor they are a good company with which to do business.  
When I order from BB the time to me makes me bonkers.  Usually at least a week so I understand what it's like ordering from the other end of the country.


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

ED is my second choice. I was going to place an order from WSP to get a ton of lye and some colorants.... Without the lye, I can't afford to get the minimum order on the other stuff so I'm super sad. And they said they have no idea when they'll have lye again either.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 27, 2014)

i just came across lye on amazon.com from essential depot. they were having a sale, 3$ for 2 lbs.


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

the lye is cheap, its the shipping thats expensive.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 27, 2014)

probably, i didnt open the link to check


----------



## new12soap (Feb 27, 2014)

You may want to try The Lye Guy or AAA chemical


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 27, 2014)

Essential Depot will often give free shipping if you purchase a particular amount. I just bought 10lbs of lye for $35 free shipping
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 27, 2014)

Essential Depo gives plenty of incentives to get us to buy from them, like shipping coupons and cart disounts.  They are truly the cheapest I've seen online.


----------



## Lin (Feb 28, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> Essential Depot will often give free shipping if you purchase a particular amount. I just bought 10lbs of lye for $35 free shipping
> Cheers!
> Anna Marie


Could have gotten 12lbs of lye for $30 (no shipping) from WSP before


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 28, 2014)

If you happen to be in a large area such as LA or Orange County you can look up chemical suppliers. I purchase mine from a chem house around $40 per 50lbs. They do sell smaller amounts, but not the hardware store sizes. Otherwise I would probably go with Lye Depot


----------

